# Yakflies gets a Silver King! 7/19am



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Yakflies hooked this monster @6am this morning...two hours later and two miles offshore he finally landed it. On a side note two hours is a REALLY long time to watch someone catch a fish. Click the link for video. Leaderbroke before we could setup for a decent pic but the video shows his catch a little. Estimated 5ft 70-80lbs...none of the media does this fish justice. Amazing job Tim!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/team-mayhem/3735410297/

Here is a pic from thestart of the fight.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

DUDE!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Congrats.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

That is fantastic! 

The perspective you yakkers gain fom the effort and give to the sport is amazing... I feel like fan in the stands....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome job and congradulations. If I have time tomorrow I'm going to get out and try to get one myself.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Super job on a super fish

Congrats!!!:bowdown:clap:clap:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that is awesome! Congrats! You guys got me fired up, I'm gonna have to get out there soon.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Well Done! I have seen you two just east of a the pier a few times, It was just a matter of time before one of you got one.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome job Tim! How many times did it jump?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That is way way cool!!!!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

2 hours.....

mad props to that man


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow!!!



Great job, you guys amaze me..


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Yes this fish kicked my ass.. It only jumped once and the one time he jumped it was barely out of the water.. I think that's why it took so long to fight. I never thought I would fight a fish that long but I stuck with him and finally got him to the kayak. 

Thanks Tex for sticking with me and waiting for me to land it.. It's your turn now!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Frikin awsome tim. what did he eat?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome - great job - way to stick with him.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *Linda&Ernie (7/19/2009)*Frikin awsome tim. what did he eat?


He ate an alwife (sp?) ly!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Good work Tim, wish I coulda been there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (7/19/2009)*Good work Tim, wish I coulda been there.


You better not make any plans next weekend or Aug 1st!...boats are for ****...plus bluewater is no where to be found!


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

sweet:bowdown


----------



## teamreelloco2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn!!! Nice job Tim. :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

really cool!! congrats to yall


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Going tomorrow again , great job guys :clap


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so jealous, Tim! You are the man! 1st kayak tarpon around this year, 1st cobia off of the Okaloosa Island pier this year, 1st goliath grouper at least off of yak...the list goes on for you (and Tex). Go Team Mayhem!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet, good job man.:clap


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Congradulations Tim, Awsome Fish!


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

that is awesome how many fish did yall see that day??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

One...the one in the picture...we went back in the evening and only saw one roll...He caught that one with a bait out the back of the yak while waiting to spot them.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

wow thats crazy usually it takes a wod of like fifty before thay will even look interested


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

The other two fish that I hooked this year were both single fish that I sight casted to. The wads that I've thrown at haven't got a single bit from.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

thats crazy man i have thrwon at three wods of about twenty in each school and none of them were interested only seen a few singles and doubles but them as well not interested


----------

